# no test drive for motorcycles anymore?



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> Do you plan on buying new or used?


Either a new one that they're clearing out or a gently used, depending on pricing. I want to not be upside-down on the transition.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I get the feeling you're not a short beginner.


You're right, I'm not a short beginner.

Everybody likes different types of bikes. I really like standard nekids with my feet right under me and straight (ish) wide handlebars. Some people like to be laid over the tank and some like to ride like their sitting on a lazy-boy.

As long as you like it and you can ride safe, than :thumbup: to you.

and speaking of vespas have you seen some of the newer "scooters" coming out? They've got relatively large engines, can easily keep up with traffic, have a ton of bells and whistles, and are very easy to operate. May not be a bad alternative.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I need something that can do freeway and roadtrips, though.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Hittinlike... the SV650 is a cool bike. :thumbup:

Not too extreme, not too placid... and even though it's a 650, it performs like some of it's larger-displacement twin opponents.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I need something that can do freeway and roadtrips, though.


I wouldn't use the suzuki 250 on a freeway, ever. Those "scooters" I was talking about were made for freeway haulin.

http://powersports.honda.com/scoote...lver+Wing+ABS&ModelYear=2004&ModelId=FSC600A4
http://www.motorcycledaily.com/18march02honda2002silverwing.html

http://www.suzukicycles.com/Products/AN650K4/Default.aspx
http://www.powersportsnetwork.com/enthusiasts/review_list_vehicle.asp?veh=9029

Just FYI



racerdave said:


> Hittinlike... the SV650 is a cool bike.
> 
> Not too extreme, not too placid... and even though it's a 650, it performs like some of it's larger-displacement twin opponents.


I've really stoked, I think it will be the perfect fit for now. :thumbup:


----------

